# Heating Issue



## Couvgrizz (May 19, 2010)

I have a 2005 28RSS. Was dry camping over the last weekend and noticed a problem with the heater. We could not get it to turn on when we wanted it to. It would randomly click on and off. If you look up at the Carrier unit you can see a red light flashing. It is not flashing a code, just a consistent flash. The unit is the Carrier V with remote.

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

The LP lines might have air in them - try lighting the stove to clear the lines and see if that works. If not, let us know, I'm sure some others may have some ideas.


----------



## Couvgrizz (May 19, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> The LP lines might have air in them - try lighting the stove to clear the lines and see if that works. If not, let us know, I'm sure some others may have some ideas.


We used the stove all weekend so I do not believe that is the issue. We had temps down in the low 40's where we were camping in Central Oregon so the heater was needed!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We have had this sort of thing happen to us as well. As I recall, there is a reset button on the AC unit. Did you try pushing this? We have found this fixes the problem.

DAN


----------



## Couvgrizz (May 19, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> We have had this sort of thing happen to us as well. As I recall, there is a reset button on the AC unit. Did you try pushing this? We have found this fixes the problem.
> 
> DAN


Where is the reset button located? The only reset button I hit was on the remote control after I changed the batteries.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Couvgrizz said:


> We have had this sort of thing happen to us as well. As I recall, there is a reset button on the AC unit. Did you try pushing this? We have found this fixes the problem.
> 
> DAN


Where is the reset button located? The only reset button I hit was on the remote control after I changed the batteries.
[/quote]

There is an override button on the AC unit itself (on the ceiling of the trailer), not the remote. One reset for AC, one for the heater as I recall.

Sometimes the Carrier seems to get confused and the reset button fixes it.

DAN


----------



## Couvgrizz (May 19, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> We have had this sort of thing happen to us as well. As I recall, there is a reset button on the AC unit. Did you try pushing this? We have found this fixes the problem.
> 
> DAN


Where is the reset button located? The only reset button I hit was on the remote control after I changed the batteries.
[/quote]

There is an override button on the AC unit itself (on the ceiling of the trailer), not the remote. One reset for AC, one for the heater as I recall.

Sometimes the Carrier seems to get confused and the reset button fixes it.

DAN
[/quote]

I did hit the override buttons on the actual ceiling unit but nothing changed. The red light is still flashing consistently with no code.

Does anyone know if I were to take the cover off would I find a reset button or something inside?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The red light just says it is talking.

There are operational issues with the remote for the carrier. You have to hear a return beep from the ceiling unit or the command was not received.

Try the following.

Remove and install fresh new batteries in the remote. Press the reset.

Look at the ceiling unit, the temperature sensor must be visible and exposed about 1/8". It will look like a little yellow button. If it is not visible and exposed you must pull the cover and put the sensor back into place. People sometimes push it thinking it is a button.

There is a IR port on the cover for the remote control look through it to make sure the receiver is in place just above the port.

Stand right below the unit and turn on the remote.

Aim it right at the receiver on the ceiling unit and turn on the heat. Make sure you hear a return beep. Turn up the heat and with every increase in setting make sure you get a return beep.

Let us know how it does.

You indicated before that the operation seemed random. Can you give more details?


----------



## Couvgrizz (May 19, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> The red light just says it is talking.
> 
> There are operational issues with the remote for the carrier. You have to hear a return beep from the ceiling unit or the command was not received.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I have replaced the batteries and reset the remote. I also have been using it directly under the unit and do get the return beep when I adjust the volume.

The random operation is that it kicked on once or twice each night but we can not get it to turn on when we want it to. For example, we turn it on and the unit beeps. Then we can adjust the heat as high as it will go and it will not turn on. Then for whatever reason it will kick on at night. Maybe it is a thermostat issue??


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

When I had a problem that sounds exactly like yours it turned out to be not enough propane pressure. I had used the stove and the fridge on propane during the trip and they worked just fine. The furnace would click on just like normal but the furnace would not light or not stay lit. The RV mechanic went outside, took off the propane cover, checked to see the valve was opened and then went inside to check the pressure at the stove. He went back outside, adjusted the regulator on the propane tanks (all the way open) and the furnace has worked ever since.
Gary


----------

